# Young members trivia



## Slateman (Sep 17, 2003)

I will run trivia in kidz forum now. every evening after 7 pm i will put question to our young members in this forum. First correct answer will get the point. I know that some of you will be lucky to get the question first but it is just fun and please do not take this to seriously. Please only members 15 and under allowed to answer.

*First question

Do most snakes have 2 lungs same size? or
1 lung (the other is greatly reduced in size)*


----------



## poppets (Sep 17, 2003)

pythons have two lungs. most others have 1


----------



## Slateman (Sep 18, 2003)

Well done poppets. You have 1 point.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 18, 2003)

Question 2.

*Can African Black mamba move faster than 11 km per hour?*


----------



## sobrien (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll say yes


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

yes they are the fastest snake species


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 18, 2003)

yes


----------



## Magpie (Sep 18, 2003)

I asked Harrison, he said NO


----------



## poppets (Sep 19, 2003)

it can go 32km an hour fast at top speed my dad looked it up from poppet ansd moppet


----------



## Morelia_man (Sep 19, 2003)

speed:6 mph
top speed: 12mph

i thought i would get in on this as i will only be 15 for a short time longer


----------



## Slateman (Sep 19, 2003)

Point is going to sobrien this time.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 19, 2003)

*third question

What happen to venomous snake if he break fang?*


----------



## sobrien (Sep 19, 2003)

he doesn't grow a new one, he's left with one


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

It wil get canker or will spout a new one?


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 19, 2003)

they usually have 2 sets of fangs (2 on each side) so if one breaks there will be on there to replace it whilst another one grows back


----------



## sobrien (Sep 19, 2003)

I think some do have what PG44 said, but I'm not sure if they all do.
I really want to no the answer!!


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 20, 2003)

indian snake charmers usually de fang their cobras and usually they die shortly after due to an infection, possibly canker.


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 20, 2003)

with the defang alex it is actually the venom glands that produce venom that they remove so the fangs become useless (i am pretty sure they might remove fangs aswell just incase there is any venom left in them)


----------



## Slateman (Sep 20, 2003)

Point for python_guy44 this time. For his answer.


> they usually have 2 sets of fangs (2 on each side) so if one breaks there will be on there to replace it whilst another one grows back


[/quote]


----------



## Slateman (Sep 20, 2003)

*Question 4.

Can blind snake see dark or light?*


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 20, 2003)

light


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 20, 2003)

dark


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

il say dark because they are burrowers


----------



## sobrien (Sep 21, 2003)

I'd say dark


----------



## phantom (Sep 21, 2003)

i would say they carnt see at all being BLIND


----------



## Slateman (Sep 21, 2003)

That was tricky question kids. Blind snake can see only if is dark or light. So he hctually see dark and light.

*Question 5.


Why some snakes like Woma, Brown snake or Taipan have darker colouring durong winter months?*


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 21, 2003)

because these snakes tend to go underground in this period (arent getting natural lighting conditions from sun etc.) and once the right season comes back so do there colours.


----------



## sobrien (Sep 22, 2003)

To absorb more heat as darker colours such as black attract the heat.


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 22, 2003)

so they can absorb more heat from the sun


----------



## poppets (Sep 22, 2003)

so they stay warm in the sun


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

I reakon they need more heat to survive because of the cold waether


----------



## Slateman (Sep 22, 2003)

many of you had this one right. But Sobrien was first, so he get 1 point for this one.


> To absorb more heat as darker colours such as black attract the heat.



*question 6

Most colubrids like Brown tree snake ''Boiga irregularis'' are called harmless snakes. They do have poison, but they are not danger to people.
Why?*

Points after question 5 are

Sobrien ........ 2
Poppets ........ 1
Python guy44........ 1


----------



## Nicole (Sep 22, 2003)

Rear fanged and comparitively mild venom?


----------



## Nicole (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh [email protected] just when I thought I finnaly got to a Trivia question just after it was posted instead of a day later, and it turns out to be the kiddies one... sorry.. :-(


----------



## Morelia_man (Sep 22, 2003)

boiga fusca are rear fanged and they have to really bite down and 'chew' to inject any venom. it is also a semi mild venom and considered less dangerous. i was bitten by my bts on thursday and she really bit down on me and started chewing at my skin, didn't hurt but got a little head ache afterwoods, don't know if the head ache was related but oh well


----------



## Slateman (Sep 23, 2003)

LOL Nicole. Feeling young today? Leve the young hansom lads along.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 23, 2003)

Well done Morelia man 1 point to you

Points after question 6 are 

Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 1 
Python guy44........ 1
Morelia man........1


----------



## Slateman (Sep 23, 2003)

*Question 6.*


*What is scientific name for New Guinea small-eyed snake?*


----------



## poppets (Sep 23, 2003)

it is called pailsus rossignolii or it could be cryptophis nigrescens or
microphecis ikaheka :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

THe australian one is riniplocephalus nigrescens


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 23, 2003)

Micropechis ikaheka


----------



## sobrien (Sep 23, 2003)

I have no idea!!!


----------



## Slateman (Sep 24, 2003)

Well done Poppets. Because you named more then one you get 1/2 point
Python guy44 will get 1 point this time.
.........microphecis ikaheka.........

*Points so far:*
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 1 +1/2
Python guy44........ 2 
Morelia man........1 

*New question:
colubrids are in one continent are overshadowed by other families.
Which continent?*


----------



## Brodie (Sep 24, 2003)

Australia - elapids are the dominant land snakes


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

Australia


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 24, 2003)

well i am fairly sure it is australian aswell.

but i do know that indonesia has the most density of colubrids to other families.

ps: can we have some questions which arent all colubrid ones lol.
i like the variety


----------



## Slateman (Sep 25, 2003)

well done Brodie

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 1 +1/2 
Python guy44........ 2 
Morelia man........1
Brodie........1*


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 25, 2003)

oh, dont i get extra points like poppets...........


----------



## Slateman (Sep 25, 2003)

*How Python female keep laid eggs worm? Scientific term for it please.*


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 25, 2003)

the eggs are layed and they stick to gether so they dont roll away. the mother wraps round the pile and this keeps them warm with her body heat. They mother also shivers which keeps them warmer aswell when wrapped around.

this is called "maternal incubation"


----------



## poppets (Sep 25, 2003)

muscular thermogenesis :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

They shivver from the contraction makes heat


----------



## Brodie (Sep 26, 2003)

Only terms i can remember hearing are 'shivering' and 'maternal incubation'


----------



## sobrien (Sep 26, 2003)

Brooding?


----------



## Slateman (Sep 26, 2003)

You all are right people.

Scientific term for it is called spasmodic shivering by my book.
Point awarded to poppets. 
Poppets this are hard questions you are winning. I hope that your dad is not answering them for you LOL.  


*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........ 2 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........1*

Another question:
*in which country live blind snake known to crawl inside the ears of people sleeping on the ground?*


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

India


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 26, 2003)

africa,indonesia ........


----------



## Slateman (Sep 27, 2003)

You are right Brendan it is India

Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........ 2 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........1
brendan_spencer........1

Next question
*How many species is in Phytons family? And how many species have slateman home?*


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2003)

aspedites morelia liasis antaresia so four python species


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 27, 2003)

I have a few questions for you Slatey.

Do you want the species family genus like BS displayed?
Or do you want the actual species/subspecies within the familys?
Do you want world wide species or just Australian?
Do you expect an exact number such as 595 or are you excepting over 500 species (as written in alot of books etc).

*My answer is *
There is 26 familys (genera) of pythons worldwide.
Within those 26 familys exists 595 species and subspecies world wide...


*i know the slateman home has olives and diamond so thats 2 species.*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 27, 2003)

LMAO,
That deserves extra points for the research involved...


----------



## Slateman (Sep 28, 2003)

MY GOT
Python guy44. you are getting this point for sure. Sorry for not mention that i mean Australian pythons only. My fault.

Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........ 3 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........1 
brendan_spencer........1 


*So try again : How many australian species and subspecies we have?*


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 28, 2003)

i think its 23 which has the natural diamond/carpet and the diamond and carpet complex included. This shouldnt have unnatural intergrades in the question should it slatey?


----------



## Brodie (Sep 28, 2003)

14


----------



## poppets (Sep 29, 2003)

15 species of pythons


----------



## Fangs (Sep 29, 2003)

Now come on Poppets.Are you sure its 15 species??
How can you think so late in the night?Its after 1.30 am.


----------



## wattso (Sep 29, 2003)

Doh!  (stupid "posted" line!) lol actually you'd be surprised how late the little horrors stay up in the holidays sometimes! {not this late but)


----------



## Slateman (Sep 29, 2003)

It is 15 species as watso said, but he is to old for this LOL.
I am giving point to Python_guy44 for this one. He included intergrades in his answer.

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........ 4 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........1 
brendan_spencer........1 *

New question
*How many species of the typhlopids we have in Australia?* closest number will win.


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 29, 2003)

30 are recognised as typhlopids in australia


----------



## Slateman (Sep 30, 2003)

Well done Python guy44. Point to you.

Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........5 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........1 
brendan_spencer........1


----------



## Slateman (Sep 30, 2003)

*From which country invaded australia Boiga irregularis?*


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 30, 2003)

indonesia


----------



## Brodie (Sep 30, 2003)

Guam


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

papua new guinea i dnt understand the question


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 30, 2003)

he is asking from where did the boiga irregularis come from when it invaded australia.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 30, 2003)

thank you python guy44


----------



## Slateman (Oct 1, 2003)

Well done Brendan for somebody who don't understand the question  
Point to you for ansfer ......papua new guinea i dnt understand the question....

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........5 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........1 
brendan_spencer........2 *


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## Slateman (Oct 1, 2003)

next question
*why snakes need less food then mammals?*


----------



## Brodie (Oct 1, 2003)

because mammals use a lot of energy to regulate their temps....where as reptiles rely on outside sources so use less energy to heat themselves..


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 1, 2003)

They are less active than mammals. They are ectothermic.


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 1, 2003)

the reptiles have a much slower matabolism because of the time needed to heat up there bodies (ectothermic). This means that they dont use energy to keep there body temperature as mammals do.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 2, 2003)

Wel done people
All answers are right.
Point to Brodie

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........5 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........2 
brendan_spencer........2*

Next question
*Is waterpython female staying with her eggs during incubation?*


----------



## Magpie (Oct 2, 2003)

mine's not


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

whats that mean


----------



## Brodie (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes they do stay with their eggss throughout the incubation period


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 3, 2003)

depends if it is being incubated artificially or maternally.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 3, 2003)

Point to you Brodie.

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........5 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........3
brendan_spencer........2* 


New question
Why snakes eggs swell enormously soon after they are laid?


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 3, 2003)

When the eggs are in the mum they are not hard and protected as the mums body does that. So when they come out they swell and harden so that they are more protected by potential predators (not that they havent adapted)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

Because they start to asorb moisture and the mother has to have the eggs under pressure inside her


----------



## Slateman (Oct 4, 2003)

well done brendan spencer. they absorb large volume of water.

Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........5 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........3 
brendan_spencer........3

Question
*Name 3 longest australian snakes in order. Use common and scientific names.*


----------



## Brodie (Oct 4, 2003)

Scrub Python - Morelia Amethistina recorded at 8.5m
Barroni Olive python - Liasis Olivaceus Barroni - at over 5.5m
Oenpelli Python - Morelia Oenpelliensis - at over 5m
(according to G.Gow)


----------



## Slateman (Oct 6, 2003)

Point to brodie this time

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........5 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........4 
brendan_spencer........3 *

Question
*Tell me which snake tear its pray to pieces before eating it?*


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 6, 2003)

Many snakes that feed upon crabs do this. For example the Gerard water snake from singapore does this.


----------



## Brodie (Oct 6, 2003)

The White Bellied Mangrove snake.....it subdues its its prey (crustaceons ie. crabs) with its venom...and if the prey is too large to swallow whole.....it breaks off the legs...


----------



## Morelia_man (Oct 6, 2003)

Gerarda prevostiana rips the legs off the crabs before proceding to eat


----------



## Slateman (Oct 6, 2003)

well done people
I did not know about the Gerarda prevostiana from singapore. I forgot to mention i am asking about Australian snake. That is why i am giving 2 people the point today. Sorry about this.
Point to Alexahnder and Brodie.

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........5 
Morelia man........1 
Brodie........5 
brendan_spencer........3
Alexahnder.......1*

Next question
*What is main diet for bandy-bandy snake?*


----------



## Morelia_man (Oct 6, 2003)

they prey mainly on blinde snakes


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

iyt eats blind snakes and 1 feed can go for a very long time cause the blind snakes its eats are a tad smaller than itself


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 7, 2003)

blind snakes mainly but i have heard of them in captivity eating skinks and legless lizards


----------



## Brodie (Oct 7, 2003)

Blind Snakes....and sometimes eat blindsnakes as long and longer then themselves!!!


----------



## Slateman (Oct 8, 2003)

wel done morelia man 1 point.

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........5 
Morelia man........2 
Brodie........5 
brendan_spencer........3 
Alexahnder.......1*

Question
*what are LOCUSTS?*


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 8, 2003)

pest insects that attack farmers crops.

dont know how this is a reptile related question though.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 8, 2003)

Python guy44 you obvieously do not have any lizards.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

locusts are like a grasshopper that feed on grass young can starve in olny 7 hours there food value is halfway between a mealworm and a cricket


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 9, 2003)

like a big cricket. They are good for larger lizards (according to John Weigel) 

Locusts and grasshoppers are common in rice fields, particularly as the crop nears maturity. Whilst a number of different species have been recorded in the crop only 2 species, the Australian plague locust and the small plague grasshopper, have been recognised as causing economically significant levels of damage. Damaging populations of these species occur as a consequence of swarms invading crops from adjacent areas. Grasshoppers and locusts have typical chewing mouthparts and cause leaf damage similar to that caused by common armyworms. 

Both the Australian plague locust and the small plague grasshopper have been recorded as damaging crops in the late seedling stage, however this form of damage is relatively uncommon and can generally be controlled by raising water levels to ensure as much of the plant as possible is underwater and protected from damage. Plants affected at this stage generally recover after pest pressure has declined.

Severe damage closer to harvest occurs rarely, but may require chemical control. Because of the similarity between locust and armyworm damage care must be taken to accurately identify not only the extent, but also the origin of plant damage. Once the source of the damage has been confirmed as locusts or grasshoppers, growers should contact their District Agronomist for advice on control.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 9, 2003)

I have to give this point to brendan for his answer.

locusts are like a grasshopper that feed on grass young can starve in olny 7 hours there food value is halfway between a mealworm and a cricket

Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........5 
Morelia man........2 
Brodie........5 
brendan_spencer........4 
Alexahnder.......1


----------



## Slateman (Oct 9, 2003)

Question
*If your pet snake have most of the time elevated head.(often supported in corner of the cage or on water dish.) What you should check about snake health?*


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 9, 2003)

you should check there breathing (weezing) as respitory problems do occur in captive snakes.
yes slatey i do keep snakes :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

you should check em for canker and mites ect


----------



## Brodie (Oct 9, 2003)

ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mites?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

also if they have a cut or abrasion they deffinately hold there head up cause ive seen em mostly with legless lizards but cause magpies get em and drop em


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 10, 2003)

this is called star gazing. It is a symptom of IBD.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 10, 2003)

Wel done Python_guy44. Right answer.....you should check there breathing (weezing) as respitory problems do occur in captive snakes.

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........6 
Morelia man........2 
Brodie........5 
brendan_spencer........4 
Alexahnder.......1*

Question
*Which Australian goana is the longest?*


----------



## Brodie (Oct 10, 2003)

www.The perentie Monitor (varanus giganteus) at over 2m


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah i agree the perentie monitor is the biggest. I went and saw one in person at ARP they are monsters (for size), beutiful animals.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 11, 2003)

Wel done Brodie

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........6  
Morelia man........2 
Brodie........6
brendan_spencer........4 
Alexahnder.......1*

Question
*Which snake have most toxic venom worldwide?*


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 11, 2003)

inland taipan (fierce snake)


----------



## sobrien (Oct 11, 2003)

Only if you're talking about snake bitten mice


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 12, 2003)

the fierce snake has the most toxic venom of any land snake according to straun sutherland so i guess some type of sea snake may have venom that is more toxic.


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 12, 2003)

nah, fierce snake is the most toxic of all of them including sea snake (well i think anyway).
I was watching a show (i think it might of been snake wranglers) and a way they compared species venom toxicity was by how many times more venomous they are then the speckled cobra. The fierce snake was 50 times more toxic then the speckled cobra which made it the most toxic out of all of them.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah you are right jeremy. I just remembered an article I posted about a year ago about this.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=50&mode=

This list is virtually complete except they didn't test any of the mambas


----------



## Slateman (Oct 12, 2003)

You are right Python-guy44 it is Inland Taipan.

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........7 
Morelia man........2 
Brodie........6 
brendan_spencer........4 
Alexahnder.......1*

Next question

*What is the smalest of python species?*

This is my last question in young members trivia. Thank you all for your patiance, and in the future we will have only one trivia for all ages. Alexander will be our new quizmaster. Thanks again.


----------



## ackie (Oct 12, 2003)

the smallest python is the pygmy python, anteresia perthensis.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2003)

yeah what ackie said is this the last ? on the thing


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 12, 2003)

yeah pygmy python also known as the ant hill python.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 12, 2003)

Hehe I deserve the point.I answered it already 2 days ago lol.


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 12, 2003)

aw but john you may be young at heart but not young in age.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 13, 2003)

well done Ackie

*Points so far: 
Sobrien ........ 2 
Poppets ........ 2 +1/2 
Python guy44........7 
Morelia man........2 
Brodie........6 
brendan_spencer........4 
Alexahnder.......1
Ackie......1*

*Congratulation to our young member trivia champion Python_guy44.
Lot of knowledge there.*


----------



## ackie (Oct 13, 2003)

everyone is lucky i only tried answering 1 question or they would all be on zero....MWAHAHAHAAAAA MWAHAHAHAAA MWAHAHAA HAHAA!!


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 13, 2003)

yes you only tried the questions you knew the answer to lol which seems to be 1.


----------



## Brodie (Oct 13, 2003)

naa...he answered the Q's someone else hadent already answered!


----------



## ackie (Oct 13, 2003)

i challenge u to a duel germ boy!!!


----------



## SlateGal (Oct 24, 2003)

I say, well done everyone!!!javascript:emoticon('')
javascript:emoticon('')


----------

